# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  D&B's (Dave and Buster's)

## KnobbyKnees

I couple of friends and I went to D&B's a little earlier this evening. Walked in and saw all the "teenyboppers" and young kids. We turned around and walked out.

Have any other "adults" been there, that would care to "review" this business?

----------

